# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Për paganët dhe paganizmin

## Tannhauser

Kjo teme u kushtohet te gjithe paganeve te forumit apo atyre qe besonjne ne 12 perendite e Olimpit apo panteonet e romakeve dhe politeisme te tjera.

Panteoni i Lashte grek sic c'do panteon pagan ishte nje element kulturor qe ngjante me shume me gjuhen. Me kalimin e kohes perendite ndryshuan numer, identitet si tek gjuha fjalet ndryshojne kuptim, trajte me kalimin e kohes. Ne epos-at Homerike, perendite e grekeve jane afersisht 150 dhe dallohen ne tre kategori, qe duket se eshte bashkimi i dy panteoneve. Panteoni i dyte qe ishte me i fuqimshem mundi panteonin e pare dhe nga perendite e para me te shumtit i burgosi ne Tartara per jete, kurse ata qe nuk sollen shume rezistence u futen tek panteoni tjeter.

Kategoria e pare e perendive, me te lartet, duken dhjete. Jane: Uranos (qielli), Jea (toka) dhe Styx (te vjen mire Styxo???). Keta jane tipikisht me larte nga te gjithe dhe prandaj ne keta te tre betohet te gjithe te tjeret kur kane diferenca apo kur nuk beson njeri-tjetrin. (Homer, Il XIV 271-5, XV 36-38, Od v 184-6 dhe Hymni tek Apolloni 84-86, Hymni tek Dhimitra 259-260, 518-9, Pausanias 8.18.2). Gjenden ama keta te tre ne nje terheqie dhe harese. Sic ne Shqiperi presidenti i Republikes eshte vetem per te vene firma, pa fuqi politike. Pastaj kemi shtate perendi te fuqishme, tre meshkuj qe ndajne gjithesine ne tre kate, Zeusi, Posidoni dhe Aidhis (Homer Il, XV 187-193) dhe kater femra, Hera, Athini, Artemis, dhe Afrodhiti. Edhe ne 3 perendite, edhe ne te 7 femrat jane me te shumta dhe shkaku eshte se Greqia Homerike ishte poligamike (si te gjitha kombet ne ate kohe).

Kategoria e dyte e perendive eshte nje grup me reth 45 perendi kurse perendite e vogla dhe gjysemperendite (femije bastarde te perendive me gra, me kafsh apo femije te burave qe shkuan me perendi) i kalojne te 90. Ne te 7 e kategorise se pare avash avash futet edhe miku i Trojaneve, Apolloni. Dhionisi tek Homeri eshte nje nga te 90 e gjysmeperendite e kategorise se trete dhe e vetmia gje qe thuhet per ate eshte se e ndoqi njehere nje njeri dhe e frikesoi dhe per pak e zhdepi ne dru...dhe nuk eshte akoma homoseksual (homeri, Isiodi dhe 6 poetet e lashte lyrike nuk dinin per mardheniet seksuale). Estia tek Homeri eshte e panjohur (sic eshte tek Kurani i panjohur Muhamedi).

Disa nga perendite homerike jane perbindesha dhe terorizojne njerezit, qe u shpeton shura para ketyre. Dy nga keta quhen dhe Fivos dhe Fivi (qe eshte forma eolike e fjales fovos=frika). Ky emri, qe ne fillim ishte per dy perendite e larta kaloi si kapele e perdorur dhe ne perendi te tjera dhe me ne fund perfundoi tek Apolloni dhe ne motren binjake (qe u be ne fund moter) Artemis. Dymbedhjete peendite tek Homeri jane te panjohura. Gjenden ama 12 femije te perendise meteorologjike, Eolit, 6 djem dhe 6 vajza, me siguri 12 ererat. Dhe keto u bene kallepi qe te ndertohej dodekateismi.

Tek Hesiodi, perendite dhe perendeshat e grekeve jane reth 400. Disa kane emra asnjanes, sic prinderit e gjithe perendive: Haos dhe Erevos, dhe Kratos (Theogonia 123, 385). Perbindeshat dhe kucedrat jane akoma me shume. Kane shume koke (nga 3 deri ne 50) shume duar dhe kembe (deri 100) dhembe te medha qe te sjellin ne mend dinosaure, bishta (te gjitha keto duken qarte ne vazot dhe enet qe na kane ngelur nga epoka e lashte). Njerezit kur kane fatkeqesine qe ti njohin ngelen si gure (miti i Perseut dhe i Velerefontit). Greket e epokes klasike, disa nga keto perendite i mernin qe te tmeronin femijet kur nuk hanin buke (jane te ashtuquajturit Marmoliqia). Nga mosha shume e vogel pra mesonin demijet qe te kishin frike nga perendite.

Deri dhe poetet e medhenj dhe shkrimtaret si Pindari, Eskili, Euripidi dhe Herodoti besonin se perendite jane krijesa kaq xheloze saqe kur shikojne ndonje njeri qe te kete suksese dhe te jete i lumtur e vrisnin dhe i mernin pasurine. Sic Polikrati nga Samos, njeri i pafajshem dhe i lumtur, sipas Herodotit, i dridhej kaq shume xhelozise se perendive saqe hodhi ne det gjene me te shtrenjte kishte, nje unaze me gur te cmuar qe te zbuti xhelozine e perendive. Edhe ne tragjedite shume here gjendia tragjike e protagonisteve eshte pune e perendive. Per greket e lashte telashi me i madh ishin perendite e tyre....

Ne greqine klasike, sidomos tek Herodoti dhe tek tragjiket, paraqiten perendi me te forta dhe ne vend te larte si Mitir (apo Dhimitir), Athina (ajo qe quhej Athini) edhe perendia orgjiastike (dhe tani dhe homoseksuale) Dionisi apo Bakhu. Paraqiten dhe krejt perendi te reja qe ishin te panjohura tek pro-klasiket si Othani dhe Estia. Numri i tyre eshte tani reth 500 dhe nga keta ne kategorine e pare futen reth 25. Per here te pare ne shekullin e 6 p.K. behet fjale per 12 perendite, te panjohura, qe greket i njohin por nuk u mbajne dot ne mend emrat (si sot nuk mbajme mend 40 shenjtoret).

Tek Ekateu nga Militos (frag. 300) dhe tek Herodoti (2.43.1-2, 46.1) duket se pak para 600 p.K thuhej nje grup prej 8 perendive te uleta dhe nje grup me 12 perendi prape te uleta. Tek te 8 qe duken pak ne pozite me te larte se te 12 bente pjese edhe Pan-i kurse tek 12 Herkuli. Ishte dhe nje grup tjeter grup me numer te panjohur perendish ne te cilet bente pjese edhe Dionisi. Pindari (Ol. 10,49) qe referon 12 te dytet i thote anaktas (mbreter) keshtu sa per bukuri. Tek Aristofani paraqitet si be qesharak betimi ''per 12 perendite'' (Pafl. frag.1) kurse Herodoti (2.7.1), Thuqididi (6.54.6), Ksenofonda (Ipparh. 3.2) dhe Lykurgu (Leokr. 93) flasin per ''altarin e 12 perendive'' ose ''horon'' per nder te tyre. Vetem rreth 350 p.K. Platoni referon si pjestar te 12 perendive tre. Zeusin, Athinen dhe Estia (Nom. 848cd, 745d, 771bcd, 828bcd, Faidr 247a).

Deri tek vitet meta-krishtere nuk njofim nga asnje burim cilet perendi benin pjese ne 'klubin' e 12-ve.Avash avash u futen ne te 12 perendite me me shume fame dhe panteoni u plotesua ne shekullin e II pas Krishtit.

Afersisht te njejtit ne numur me greket, perendi, kishin dhe romaket. para se te binin ne kontakt me greket. Me pushtimin e grekeve, perendite e panteonit romak arriten ne 1000!!! Shume shpejt me pushtimin e gjidhe botes mesdhetare dhe sidomos popujve simito-hamite dhe me emigracionin e popujve te tjere (Babylonasve, Perseve, Armenve) ne administraten romake perendite arriten ne 8000!!! Nga keta me te shumtet ishin te panjohur por ishte 'mekat' dhe blasfimi qe te mos referoheshin dhe te ishin si perendi te humbura. Prandaj c'do fukara ndertonte edhe ndonje tempull per perendite e panjohura, per te mire e per te keqe (Vepr. e Apost. 17.23). Nga keta 800 me te njohurit dhe me te admiruarit ishin rreth 100.

Reth 200 pas Krishtit, ne kohe qe ne fuqi ishin perandoret (siriane) Seviret, per arsye thjeshtimi te besimit zyrtar dhe per arsye kontrollimi te pasurise se tempujve, shteti beri fe zyrtare dodekaismin (12 perendi) por ama qe nuk kishte ne c'do vend te perendise te njejtit perendi. Gjysmat nga keto vende ishin te hapura per perendi te tjera...

Ky dodekaismi grekoromak nuk kishte te benta me 12 perendite te panjohura te lashtesise meteorologjike por u be nen influencen simitike (siriane saktesisht). Me konkretisht, perendite kryesore te simito-hamiteve te bregdetit lindor te mesdheut (Syriane dhe Fenike) ishin 14, cifti i perendive superme Vaal dhe Astarti (Dielli dhe Hena) dhe 12 Mazuroth (12 Konstelacionet zodiake, 12 muajt). Vaal (ose Baal) dhe Astarti referohen dhe ne Dhjaten e Vjeter  shume here kurse Mazuroth referohen ne te dy here. Nje thjesht si emer te konstelacioneve te eliptikes (Job. 38.32) dhe nje here si dodekateism superm (IV Mbret. 23.5) Keta 12 perendi, 6 meshkuj dhe 6 femra ishin here femije te Vaal-it dhe here dashnore dhe dashnor te ketij. Numri 12 eshte 'njezeta' e sistemit numerik semitik (babilonasve, kam thene disa gjera ne temen per emrat e diteve dhe kuptimin e tyre) qe kishte si baze gjasthen. Ne boten prehistorike mesdhetare ndenji si pjese e vjeter hamito-pellazgo-tirinike ne frazet 'duzina' e galateve, ne 12 muajt, ne 12 veprimet heroike te herkulit, ne 60 mnat e talantit, ne 12 ererat etj...

Paleoamerikanet Majas dhe Azteket qe kishin sistem numerik ne baze te njezetes kishin 20 muaj per vitin dhe 20 perendi kryesore. Perandoret romake Sevire, kur bene fe zyrtare 12 perendite siriane nenkuptonin se cifti superm ishte perandori me gruan e tij dhe 12 perendite ishin perendite vendase. We atehere deri me sot eshte historia e 'dodekateismit'. Nje gje d.m.th. e krijuar me vule perandorake, meta-kristiane me elemente nga mitologjite e ndryshme (greke, romake, semite etj).

Dhe sot paganet e ndryshem mendojne se ishin gjithmone 12 perendite (nga 15) qe tregoj. Zeusi apo Dhias, Posidon, Apollon, Ermis, Aris, Ifestos, Dionisos, Pluton, Ira apo Hera, Athina, Artemis, Afrodhiti, Dhimitra, Persefoni dhe Estia. 
Prandaj ne tekstet e paganeve dhe  te atyre qe ''duan'' historine dhe ata qe dine ''shume'' histori nuk kane burime....
__________________
Prandaj, se me vjen keq, i le qe te perdorin 30 burimet me larte qe perdora....
I informoj se kam edhe 800 burime te tjera qe flasin per ''12 perendi'', nga keto 600 jane greke ne 140 autore dhe 200 jane latine ne 35 autore. (Keto i shes per 5 lek njeren)....
Per fene pagane te latineve, te grekeve apo ndonje tjeter kam dhe 2000 burime te tjera, ne te njejtit autore. (Keto i shes per 3 lek njeren).
Keshtu qe te keni burime, dhe te mos vjedhni nga te tjeret (qe te shkretet pagane te kene dogmen e tyre te pakten te shkruar)...Dhe te mos referoni ne ndonje reviste apo ndonje liber qe lexuat, keshtu sa per te kaluar pushimet.....

----------


## OROSHI

Personalisht me pelqen paganizmi i vonshem,them i vonshem per te menjanu periudhen primitive te disa mijera vjetve me pare,pra i referohem paganizmit te 1500 vjetve para Krishtit!

----------


## OROSHI

Pagane asht edhe vajtimi i te vdekunve!
Kur plakat vajtojne te vdekunin,nuk mundesh t'i mbajsh lotet sado i forte te jesh!

----------


## tvsh

> Personalisht me pelqen paganizmi i vonshem,them i vonshem per te menjanu periudhen primitive te disa mijera vjetve me pare,pra i referohem paganizmit te 1500 vjetve para Krishtit!


paganizmi me keto fete islam dhe krishterim kane te pakten nje princip te perbashket. besojne ne zot.

cne tema paganizmi ne forume ateiste?

----------


## derjansi

jam atiest 

po festoj shengjergj kshtu qe i afrohem grupit pagan

----------


## Liqvid

Muzike pagane ketu per grupin.







Derjans, ateizmi dhe paganizmi shqiptar nuk bien ndesh, duke qene se ky i fundit ka tipare natyralizmi, pra s'ka lidhje me teizmin. Ne fakt dhe ne Evrope shume pagane jane ateiste.

----------


## proscriptor

Ja nje pershkrim i mire te asaj se cfare eshte paganizmi




> Paganizmi është një emërtim përmbledhës për sistemin e praktikave burimore tradicionale, dokesore e folklorike të një populli, kryesisht përpara se këto të asimiloheshin ose ndryshoheshin nga feja. Duke qenë se si i tillë emërtimi merr kuptim të ndryshëm në vartësi të gjeografisë dhe kombit përkatës, më poshtë trajtohet kuptimi i paganizmit shqiptar.
> 
> Paganizmi është hyjnizimi i vetive të natyrës dhe të njeriut. Zotat në paganizëm përfaqësonin përkatësisht lumenj, qiell, tokë, dete, pyje, ara etj. si dhe urrejtjen, dashurinë, dijen, gjakftohtësinë, frikën, trimërinë, shkathtësinë, plogështinë, aftësinë, pamundësinë, urtinë, etj.
> 
> Në dallim nga fetë meslindore (nëse merret kjo si kristalizim i monoteizmit meslindor që përcaktohet si besim i verbër në absurd a pakuptueshmëri), paganizmi nuk shtron çështje besimi, por hyjnizon (pra, shpreh në formë zotash) natyrën dhe veçori të tjera të realitetit, për lehtësi interpretimi. Ai përbën mishërim të vetive e ndjesive, antropomorfizëm në shprehjen, shpjegimin dhe interpretimin organik të natyrës dhe dukurive.
> 
> Paganizmi shihet dhe praktikohet për funksionin kryesor që ky ka, rregullimin e jetës personale e shoqërore sipas një rendi natyror, me anë të ritualeve dhe studimit të natyrës dhe, në dallim nga fetë meslindore, nuk ka në vetvete për bazë besimin në "zot" (ndonëse ky mund të shërbejë si mjet për disa nga praktikuesit), sesa pikërisht shprehjen e dukurive në formë zotash, ndaj dhe për shkak të kësaj strukture të veçantë nuk përfshihet nën teizëm.
> 
> http://ateistet.org/paganizmi


Ja dhe Dita Veres sivjet ne Tirone




> http://vargmal.org/dan4179

----------


## xfiles

Te lumte goja Proscriptor.

----------


## bombona

hajde orosh hajde dhe pagan na dole tani.............

----------


## xfiles

> paganizmi me keto fete islam dhe krishterim kane te pakten nje princip te perbashket. besojne ne zot.
> 
> cne tema paganizmi ne forume ateiste?


te lutem informohu me teper mbi ate çka eshte realisht paganizmi.
Lexo ate qe citoi proscriptor.
Paganizmi gabimisht i quajtur "politeizem" nuk ka te beje me adhurimin e shume zotave. Vete natyra eshte zoti, dhe cilesite kryesore e te veçanta te natyres si dhe idealizimi i vetive njerezore idealizohet ne "zota" qe thjesht kane vlere simbolike per respekt te forcave te natyres.
Ajo qe nje mendje e ngurte dhe e dogmatizuar shikon si politeizem ne fakt eshte thjesht liri besimi dhe interpretimi i natyres. Kjo thjesht tregon nje emancipim te jashtezakonshem ne paganizem, sepse paganizmi nuk mbyll syte para realitetit, nuk eshte i verber. çdo njeri eshte unik, ashtu si çdo gje ne natyre, dhe çdo njeri shikon boten dhe e interpreton ate ne menyre unike.
Zotat jane idealizime te parimeve baze, ligjeve dhe fenomeneve natyrore, pse jo dhe ndjenjave njerezore. 

Nese shohim me kujdes doreshkrimet pagane, mesimet e trashegimtareve te kesaj tradite te larmishme, do te shohim se nuk ka dogma apo ideologji te ngurta. Kur nje mesues meson nxenesin ne rrugen e paganizmit ai perpiqet te jete thjesht nje ndihmes, nje udherrefyes, dhe ja le plotesisht ne doren e nxenesit te kerkoje brenda vetes, te studioje natyren dhe te kuptoje se cila eshte rruga e tij.

----------


## strider

egzakt.........................

----------


## Gordon Freeman

proscriptor ti qenke Pure Pagan edhe avatarin Viking e paske  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drague

> proscriptor ti qenke Pure Pagan edhe avatarin Viking e paske


keme derdh djers ne per nje dite te bardh cuno. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## OROSHI

Natyra eshte me e rendesishmja tek Paganizmi!
Shqiptaret jane pagane por nuk e dine,duke fillu qe tek betimi,vajtimi,varrimi,bestytnite,ngrenia,berja dashuri(ne natyre :-)),emrat,ndertimet!

----------


## Marduk

proscriptor Rrnofsh more plako se me ke knaq me ato foto...

----------


## safinator

E vetmja fe e perputhshme me traditat Ilire.

----------


## V.I.P Member

> E vetmja fe e perputhshme me traditat Ilire.


A thuaaaaa ? Kush jan Iliret a di ?

----------


## Hylltar

Paganizmi është një kategori e feve, që ndoshta është vështirë të përkufizohen në rang botëror, sepse si term u krijua në Evropë dhe lindje të afërme ku shërbeu si antipod i krishterimit. Pagan dmth fshatar sepse fshatarët e ruanin më tepër fenë e vjetër.

Duhet cekur se dy fe pagane nuk janë medoemos të afërta veç pse janë pagane. Bie fjala paganizmi arab është shumë më i afër me islamizmin, se sa me paganizmin shqiptar edhepse ky i fundit është paganizëm.

Fetë pagane, janë fe, edhepse pagane janë sërish fe. Kanë besimin në forcat e mbinatyrshme (perëndi, hyjni, demonë, zana etj), pastaj kanë ritualet e veta ose misteret sikurse i kanë islamizmi e kristianizmi, kanë mite e legjenda, e elemente tjera që një fe pagane e bëjnë thjesht fe.

Tendencat e evropianëve perëndimorë që sot bëhen hem ateist hem pagan, janë një përçudnim i historisë dhe i realitetit, si dhe është frika e tyre që nuk guxojnë të shprehin haptas besimin. Nuk mund të jesh pagan plus ateist. Atëherë për çfarë na qenka Thana me Vidasin, mos na qenkan vetëm figura përrallash? Mos janë vetëm emra me të cilët ti i tregon dikujt se je pagan, por e shton edhe më pas se jam ateist?

Gjëra të tilla janë thjesht reklamime personale, pasi është bërë e modës të jesh pagan, por njëkohësisht nuk do që të ngarkohesh me pyetje, po ato pyetje që ateistët ia bëjnë myslove. 

Pra duke qenë se i beson, ato janë diku, përndryshe nuk do t'i besoje kot. Secila në këtë botë e ka diku domenin e vet, ku ndikon tek njerëzit. Bie fjala Allahu një demon me pamje alieni të përjargur, e ka domenin e vet në shkretëtirat e arabëve dhe nuk ka kurrëfarë ndikimi jashtë kësaj zone. Në trevat tona Zeusi pellazg është i pari, pastaj vijnë tjerët me radhë. Ne duhet të mbështetemi tek Zeusi sepse ai si perëndi që është ka fuqi shumë më të madhe se sa cilido njeri. Sa më herët që i kthehemi aq më mirë për ne.

Mund të lexoni diç më tepër për perënditë pellazge:

http://zojsi.albanianforum.net/

ose të shkruani diç më tepër, nga njohuritë tuaja.

----------


## Ciarli

Paganizma ka lindur gjithnje te cmendur apo te semure, nese do te fitosh sigurimin e zotit nga djajte dhe frymet e liga qe fshihen nen qyrkun njeri, duhet te behesh mysliman modern, i vertete, ose katolik.

----------

